# Python 'lifted handler clean off ground'



## News Bot (Sep 23, 2009)

*Published On:* 23-Sep-09 09:40 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

CAPTURING pythons 5.5m and 3.2m long was the easy part, Aaron Chapman reckons.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 23, 2009)

Would love to see pictures of 'MUMMY" and the other one ...anyone up that way either seen or have pics of these scrubs?


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr Chapman said the non-venomous Mummy was capable of crushing and swallowing an adult. 

??? An adult what........ Crushing maybe, but swallowing.


----------



## beeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Hsut77 said:


> Mr Chapman said the non-venomous Mummy was capable of crushing and swallowing an adult.
> 
> ??? An adult what........ Crushing maybe, but swallowing.


 
AHH yes but lets not let the truth get in the way of a good story


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2009)

Hsut77 said:


> Mr Chapman said the non-venomous Mummy was capable of crushing and swallowing an adult.
> 
> ??? An adult what........ Crushing maybe, but swallowing.


 awww they have to JAZZ it up for the media Hsut ..now it wouldnt be as impacting if it could only crush an adult and not consumed :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

